# ATA-7 Specification



## raoul_1101

Hi guys,
Can you quickly clear up for me one thing...
The ATA-7 specification.. Wikipedia
ATA-7 both introduces ATA-133 (PATA) and SATA 1. 

Ultra ATA-133 is PATA and has nothing to do with SATA 1, is that correct?
ATA-133 the latest, greatest (and the last) of the PATA specifications.. is that also correct?


----------



## Cromewell

> Ultra ATA-133 is PATA and has nothing to do with SATA 1, is that correct?
> ATA-133 the latest, greatest (and the last) of the PATA specifications.. is that also correct?


Sort of, the interface is different but SATA and PATA drives run on the same command set (ATA). And yes, ATA133 is likely the last iteration of PATA.


----------



## raoul_1101

Alright, thanks for clearing that up. On that note, when I was trying to find this all out, I found a few of the links in the sticky didn't work.


----------



## Cromewell

Looks like the documents got moved around on the website. I've updated the ATA links.


----------

